

Apple is developing an antivirus - mdesantis
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5244

======
martey
The linked KB article says that Apple is "developing software that will detect
and remove the Flashback malware."

A tool designed to remove one malicious program after it has been installed is
not the same as a general-purpose antivirus application.

~~~
mdesantis
Oh, I'm sorry, I misunderstood the sentence :-/

